# OMG, my adopted pound dog is half wolf!



## Donna DeYoung (Jan 29, 2010)

so I was driving home today bragging to my friend about how well my new dog (GSD grey silver sable mix? working lines?) was doing and she hadn't got out of the kennel yet. (I adopted her 10 days ago from the pound for $10). As I pulled into the driveway my neighbor called and said my new dog was on their back porch - she came over when it started thundering. So I went to get her. She had managed to climb out of the 6 foot kennel which is mostly covered w/ a plastic and shade tarp. She is in there when I'm gone til I get her trained on the invisible fence.

I decided it was time to call the former owner and get history on the dog. The former owner was relieved she had a new home and was sorry they had to give her up. Apparently the dog had been climbing out of their 8 ft fence all the time and they had been out of town this last time, had to leave to go to Mexico, and when they got back, just couldn't deal w/ it anymore. So on and so on. They cried when they left the dog at the pound. 

I found out they bought the dog at a big flea market outside of Dallas (Canton TX) and had an address where they were supposed to have sent proof of spaying to get papers. Canton is a place where puppy mills sell their dogs. As of now I'm still thinking "GSD".

So I look up the seller's name online and see "wolf dog hybrid" on a dogs for sale site. Call them up and lady says "yeah?" "who's this?" I felt like I was in the backwoods of some southern state w/ a gun pointed at me (like in the movie Winter's Bones) even tho I was sitting in my own safe house at the kitchen table.

I started to say I'd got this dog at the pound ... "oh really?" blah blah "oh yeah?" blah blah blah. Guess she was waiting for me to say it had eaten all my chickens and goats and I wanted her to pay me or something. Anyhoo. She was SOO defensive but i did my best to gain her confidence and she told me the dog was half wolf, half dog. The wolf side is Artic/Northern Grey and the dog side is working line GSD. She went on about how she "tells people" what's involved w/ these dogs and yadda yadda. They should have called her when they couldn't keep dog anymore. As for the papers, she got more agitated and started cussing out the registry so I guess I'm not getting those but maybe if I send her the paperwork she will be nice and tell me who the dog side is ...

She kept saying the dog will calm down when it's 2 years old (didn't notice the dog WASN"t calm) and you cant' train them like a dog.

So this is my story!

I guess no sch protection training for this baby!

As a kid I was always fascinated w/ wolves but thought it unresponsible to try and own one or breed hybrids. Well, now I've got one by accident. I was wondering why her eyes were slanted and she had such big paws!

Donna

PS. Jeff, I saw on some old posts that you have worked w/ wolf hybrids before.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

You have to keep in mind though that alot of wolf-hybrid claims are pretty bogus and anything that is big and grey and "wolfy" looking gets people claiming they are wolf hybrids.


----------



## Megan Berry (Jul 19, 2010)

She fed you a load of bull. my dog Maverick is a wolf-dog (hybrid is a wrong term btw). They tend to be a bit more aloof, and are escape artists, but they are still dogs. she was one of MANY backyard wolfdog breeders. :-x


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

The dog my ex and I adopted from a Toronto shelter had shep/wolf on her surrender cage card. She was a shepherd mix by the time we sprung her, so who knows what she really was. 

Awesome dog. A bit cool at times, and she didn't always show what she was feeling, but she was an incredibly easy, low maintenance dog from the day we brought her home. My ex took her when we split and she ended up going to work with him every day and being part of the office/shop he worked at. One of a kind dog and one of the best.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

worked one once , the flight instinct was to high. It also didn't bark, it kind of wined . No cats in the neighborhood.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

leave it in the back yard...if it digs a giant hole and crawls in it is half wolf


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

I am with lynne on this one, alot of people sell huskyX as wolf mix because people want to own a unique dog , to say my dog is part wolf is pretty empowing to people , 
I cannot tell you the amount of people i have met in life and in my training classes whos dog is PART WOLF , who is clearly not, but it sounds good, kinda like king sheperds and king dobes, 
throughout my life, i have met ONE dog that was CLEARLY a wolf hybrid, acted completly differnt than a dog, was very aloof but not in a fearfull way , it was neat, but that owner, NEVER would say the dog was a wolf, she kept telling us it was a husky , but no way ,,,


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> I am with lynne on this one, alot of people sell huskyX as wolf mix because people want to own a unique dog , to say my dog is part wolf is pretty empowing to people ,
> I cannot tell you the amount of people i have met in life and in my training classes whos dog is PART WOLF , who is clearly not, but it sounds good, kinda like king sheperds and king dobes,
> throughout my life, i have met ONE dog that was CLEARLY a wolf hybrid, acted completly differnt than a dog, was very aloof but not in a fearfull way , it was neat, but that owner, NEVER would say the dog was a wolf, she kept telling us it was a husky , but no way ,,,


I know a guy that has a pack of wolves on 20 acres in illinois..they are definately not even close to dogs...


----------



## Donna DeYoung (Jan 29, 2010)

this lady was adament that there was no husky in her wolf dogs. 
I do question the "half wolf" part as far as how pure that part is. But she claimed it was an Artic/grey cross and this dog does have some white markings along the inside of the legs that sort of fade into the grey but is more distinct on the back legs.
The dog does act a little more aloof as far as giving eye contact, but is very velcro to me. And she is an escape artist.
wonder if the dna mutt test will pick up wolf?
D


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

My trainer, Mike D'Abruzzo, trains one,Elu, she is so beautiful, and so different than a dog...check out the video....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISZ3LuduwCQ&playnext=1&videos=1Oeu098J7N4

you are more than welcome to contact him for any questions Donna.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

still contemplating the PM maureen..need more info..probably won't fly anyhow..didn't want you to think I was ignoring you..
(and unblock me from your youtube,was trying to make amends today but was blocked)

back to wolf hybrids, probably 1/8 at best...not that a bunch of wolf is a good thing....who was it that posted in your first thread asking if that was one of those wolf dogs LOL????


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

My Dad used to have a GSD/Wolf on the farm. Overall he was a cool dog. Aloof and independent but listened to my Dad really well. I actually kinda miss that dog.

I help take care of another wolf hybrid at the clinic where I work. He is gorgeous - black with striking yellow eyes.


----------



## Kevin Connell JR (Nov 20, 2009)

From what I've seen, real wolf hybrids always have long legs and tails that lay fairly flat, as seen in the video posted earlier. From what I remember from your earlier picture post your dog had neither.


----------



## Jim Just (Mar 23, 2010)

I've had 2. The male was with me for almost 12 years, and he was great: very laid back, mellow, etc. He was protective of my ex, but would jump around laughing if someone hit me. Aside from basic obedience, the only trick I taught him was to urinate on people's legs when they annoyed me. 

The female came to me when she was about 3 weeks old; she bonded with me but never completely accepted anyone else. Very aloof with strangers, at home she thought she was a lap dog.

Both were serious diggers. In the summer the male would dig a hole so he could lay on the cool ground; the female actually dug a den under my garage. 

As folks have said, they are escape artists. The male learned to open doors, unlock a hook-and-eye latch, and worked on figuring out a sliding chain latch til the day he died. The female was small, and fast, and could slip past before I even knew she was there. Both loved car rides, so when they did their Houdini acts I would open the door on my truck and call.


----------



## Lamar Blackmor (Aug 1, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> I know a guy that has a pack of wolves on 20 acres in illinois..they are definately not even close to dogs...


interesting, a pack of wolves on 20 acres in Illa-noise? that doesn't seem like very much space at all. 20 acres isn't even enough for one of my dogs to get a decent walk. a single wolf can cover 20 acres in about 90 seconds. are they captive behind a 20 foot fence or do they just pass through the property?


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I have to laugh when I here wolf dog. I live in a town of 3000 which is largely indian. All their dogs are half wolf. I say oh yeh, whose got the wolf all these dogs are bred. Then come the stories. Lot of wolf dogs everywhere for no one having wolves.


----------



## Max Laddon (Jun 15, 2010)

One of my close friends has a Timberwolf - Mut hybrid that is trainable but aloof and an escape artist. The mom was a HUGE Timberwolf dominant mix that lived on a friends property in boondocks of Northern Cali. Another friends Mut was on the property for a short period of time and they accidentally had a litter. 

On a sort of random note, I found it interested that a few people here mentioned it being common of wolves to dig a hole and sleep in it? My blue heeler digs before she lays down to rest every time, even on tile and carpet, and if outside she will dig a hole and lay in it or try to dig under the house to lay under it. My friend that had 4 blue heelers said that he built a kennel for his dogs and all 4 dug holes under the foundation and would rather sleep there. Do you think this tendency Blue Heelers have is due to the Dingo in them? is digging before laying to sleep an indication of some sort of fairly recent non-domestic heritage. I'm just curious and sorry if I am a little off course from the original discussion.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

I had a small AB that would climb any fence was she part wolf? What about my RATSHIT mix pups- all escape artist, part wolf?

We have a neighbor who claims to have wolf hybrids they looks like FAT collie mixes but are DA and nasty. They are running loose all the time. I am with some of the others hear- Wolf Sells to some people otherwise simple mongrels. As does "pits" and other Tuff breeds. 

Good luck with your very WL looking GSD.

Julie


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

My jrt always digs a hole to lie in...a great dane I had years ago would climb up and over a six foot fence....

I thought the pics of your dog had a tad wolf look to it, and not just the colouring...so maybe you are right enough.

Good luck with your new dog.


----------



## Jackie Mulligan (Mar 15, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> I have to laugh when I here wolf dog. I live in a town of 3000 which is largely indian. All their dogs are half wolf. I say oh yeh, whose got the wolf all these dogs are bred. Then come the stories. Lot of wolf dogs everywhere for no one having wolves.


I'm with you, Don. 

I've heard a ton of people claim they have a wolf-dog, but out of all of these I've only ever seen one true wolf-dog, and there was no doubt that that animal was half wolf. Of course, it was surrendered to the shelter where I used to work and we were required to euthanize it because they're illegal in my state. It was a very beautiful animal, but I'd never want one, I'll stick to 100% domesticated dog, thank you.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

One time I was training a......... never mind, I've already told that story.

DFrost


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

David Frost said:


> One time I was training a......... never mind, I've already told that story.
> 
> DFrost


Tell it again - it's a good story.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Don Turnipseed said:


> I have to laugh when I here wolf dog. I live in a town of 3000 which is largely indian. All their dogs are half wolf. I say oh yeh, whose got the wolf all these dogs are bred. Then come the stories. Lot of wolf dogs everywhere for no one having wolves.


Those must be Hollywood Indians.


----------



## Donna DeYoung (Jan 29, 2010)

the lady that bred this "wolf-dog" also had adds online for Artic wolf pups and Timber/Artic and husky crosses - so no doubt she is selling what she calls "wolves" and has access to them and said she owned a working line GSD. She doesn't have a website but there is another breeder in her area - could probably call them and get the scoop.

this dog I have does have long legs and big feet, tail hangs flat, doesn't curl. has sort of coarse hair. I had a hard time getting a good pic cause she wouldn't stay away from me. ANd of course there is the fact that she is GREY like a wolf. She really looks alot like this one










I had her at my aunt's ranch today and a girl there w/ horses saw her for the first time and said "that dog looks wild".

I know this for sure, she stood at the edge of the invisible fence and let it shock her and didn't give a #$#$*. she is aloof and somewhat distant but very pack oriented and wants to be near me at all times.

Also whatever GSD they were using sucks... her weak hips are potentially slightly displastic as confirmed by my vet today.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Look at the front legs. Most domestic dogs aren't built that way. Legs pinned straightt under the chest , close together, and straight as an arrow......and long. I don't know iof you still can but a few years ago you could by a tiger kitten for about $800 bucks. If they can get tigers and the other big cats, I would guess they can get wolves.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Look at the front legs. Most domestic dogs aren't built that way. Legs pinned straightt under the chest , close together, and straight as an arrow......and long. I don't know iof you still can but a few years ago you could by a tiger kitten for about $800 bucks. If they can get tigers and the other big cats, I would guess they can get wolves.


Ditto!
"Straight as an arrow front legs, pinned straight under the chest, close together". 
I'll add wide, splayed front feet, almond shaped eyes.
All can be found in a dog but together makes for a very interesting critter. :-k

Donna, stay out of the woods with your "dog" and NEVER, NEVER wear a red hood and cape when you visit your grandmas house.  "wink"


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm certain my dog is half Chupacabra.


----------



## Donna DeYoung (Jan 29, 2010)

ok. laugh all u want about my "dog" being half wolf or not.

my registered GSD looks part baboon to me. amazing to see the difference in willing obedience between the two. what domestication wonders.

put a new battery in the invisible fence collar and worked like a charm.

Have had 2 displays of wolf dog dashing in the house and have never seen a rug rearranged that way before. Wolf dog also apparently attracts all glue traps securely hidden behind things. And she is the only dog in the house that seeks a den under the reptile cages, my bed, my desk chair, or the truck - depending upon where I'm at.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm guessin maybe one other person on this topic has seen a wolf mix dog.

I had two brothers a long time ago, we used to run them along the Peel river..they would chase us on shore while we were in a boat.

They were beautiful to watch loping and stretching out at times, but hook them up to a sled and they looked constipated. They were slackers in every sense of the word.

I have some old pictures, I may post them. These dogs were almost 30" at the shoulder.


----------



## Donna DeYoung (Jan 29, 2010)

my what big ears you have!


----------



## Gloria Miller (Jul 22, 2010)

This is a half wolf and half huskie with my year old Lab. Cheyenne is ten years old and the best wolfdog you could ever believe. She was raised with a baby and she's the gentlest dog I've ever seen. My friend got her as a puppy and I've watched her grow up. She's had a few problems with vets refusing to see her because she is a wolf and has the double set of fangs common in wolf dogs. But her termperament is unbelievable. She plays with my Lab pup and puts his whole head in her mouth and takes him down to the floor. She's never once hurt him and she's one of the most obedient dogs I've ever seen.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

That's a malamute cross, I have more wolf in my left nut.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> That's a malamute cross, I have more wolf in my left nut.


:lol: =D>


----------



## Gloria Miller (Jul 22, 2010)

I've never seen a 130 pound malamute.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Gloria Miller said:


> I've never seen a 130 pound malamute.


I've never never seen a 130 lb wolf.


----------



## Mary Buck (Apr 7, 2010)

crock of crap. but its nice that someone bought it ..cause wolfies are all neat and all .


----------



## Donna DeYoung (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: updated pics*

not cool to breed wolves and dogs... but I got this one by accident.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Donna, did you say it had bad hips? Are they bad enoughn where it is noticeable?


----------



## Donna DeYoung (Jan 29, 2010)

a very slight gait abnormality was noticeable to me (ie weakness, the way she used herself). the vet flexed her hips and said, yes, she does have some room in there/loose socket, and heard a pop from one socket - not sure of technical term - she said we could x-ray later.

I plan to try and restrict activity (no jumping, agility, fast running sports) and keep on supplements. vet said she had a pretty sharp hip drop off.

Have not noticed her in pain or having trouble getting up or down - but she did yipe the other day when she slid across the slick floor during hyper activitiy.

I suspect it came from the shepherd since it is rare in wolves.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

yes there ARE 130lbs malimutes,,


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I've never never seen a 130 lb wolf.


I've never seen a 130 pound left nut. 

DFrost


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I'm guessin maybe one other person on this topic has seen a wolf mix dog.
> 
> I had two brothers a long time ago, we used to run them along the Peel river..they would chase us on shore while we were in a boat.
> 
> ...


One of my dad's buddies (a Vet from Vietnam) had one. I got to hang out with them over the weekend a few years ago. He apparently saw the mom (which was a wolf or some wolf x dog hybrid), the dad was a German Shepherd, probably a crapper as the Wolf Dog in question had hip dysplasia and ended up biting the guy in the face pretty good and nearly tore him up a few times after that until he decided to put the dog down. There are two possibilities I suppose:

1) It was actually a wolf-hybrid, or;

2) He was wrong and either full of it or duped.

Now I don't believe he was lying, and I suppose it's at least possible he was misled. It _was_ a very different dog, and you would see it go from very goofy dog-like mannerisms to a much more serious/alert demeanor. That does not make it a wolf, but it sure as heck LOOKED very much like a wolf sometimes (other times like a goofy German Shepherd), and it seemed to act almost like a wild animal at times, just not totally like a domesticated animal normally does. It was a very weird experience, and I personally would not want one.

Regardless, apparently there have been wolves kept in captivity (it's illegal to capture them and domesticate them now from my understanding, but some caught prior to them making it illegal were apparently grandfathered in), some were reportedly bred to dogs, and it would not be all that far-fetched that either some grandfathered wolves of descendants were still being bred in some wolf x dog hybrid.

Either way, at most I've seen one. It also happens to make a better story if it's a wolf-dog so I'm sticking with that version. 

-Cheers


----------



## Donna DeYoung (Jan 29, 2010)

you would be surprised at how many people own "wolves" and wolf dogs and are breeding them. Most don't say the wolves are 100% because of the exotic pet laws or because they are not. But they come up w/ some strange percentages.

You can find breeders selling wolf dogs at http://www.pets4you.com/wolf.html. apparently this is the top place for WD breeders to advertise. 

and there is a good deal of fraud within the business with people over-representing their animal's wolf "content".

I have noticed the wild look, odder behaviors, in my new dog. But same might be found in a northern breed like the husky. It IS interesting to get to work w/ the "wolf" behaviors and I'm hoping my previous experience w/ my husky and experience w/ my basenji/mutt mix (not super trainable) will give me some help. Of course, this is more than what I had expected to get w/ this adoption. at least this last year I have been working on improving my training skills. now I get to put it to the test and more.

When I was a teenager I volunteered at the education dept of a zoo and the wolf enclosures were right across from us. Its something I'll never forget. now it's all coming back to me. the wolf. it's why I wanted a husky. and after having a husky for awhile, I certainly never really wanted a wolf!

D


----------



## Tanya Beka (Aug 12, 2008)

It's been said before, so I won't harp on it too much, but almost all of the "wolf-dogs" or "wolf hybrids" sold are actually mostly husky, malamute, shepherd mixes of some kind. People will believe what they want to and "breeders" thrive on that and sell exotic wolf dogs to unsuspecting customers.

That being said, you didn't pay for your dog, so good for you for adopting! However, I don't see wolf in your dog, just a shepherd cross of some kind with a lovely silver coat.

Being a pet dog trainer, I have come across people who think they have a wolf-dog when they have a high content husky cross. I have, however, seen a wolf cross that I was sure wasn't one until she started attending obedience classes and was nothing like any dog I had ever worked with. They don't act the same, they don't train the same and they don't look the same. This isn't a high content wolf dog, due to the unique coloring and eye color, but there is some in there for sure. She has long lanky legs set differently on the body, a wolf gait vs a dog gait and other unique body language and features that are not like a normal dog, not even a wolfy looking husky being passed off as a wolf dog.

Some pictures for illustration purposes:










Look at the lanky legs and the way they are set differently under the body. Ears, face, all different.










Body shape and muzzle shape are different than a normal wolfy looking husky cross. No she's not hurting the puppy, that's how she plays - very gentle but very mouthy and awkward.










I wish I had a better picture of this...but she was hard to photograph. The golden cross in the front has a normal dog gait, a loping run. The dog in the back has the unique wolf run. Very different.










Anyone else agree that this dog has wolf content? Such a different look...gorgeous!

Some info on differences between wolf dogs and dog dogs.

Can I post it here?

http://www.wolfdog.ws/html/differences.html


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

I would say for sure this dog has wolf in it , you can see it in the face, that one, i would belive


----------



## Kerry Nieves (Jan 5, 2010)

There are a few wold hybrid breeders in So cal. I went to a breeders house to get a cat and she had hybrids for sure. There are a lot of people selling wolf hybrids their popularity is not as strong as it was years ago.

If people are breeding endangered asian leopard cats and servals to domestic cats ( bengals and savannahs ) I do not understand why some don't believe in wold hybrids?

A few of my cats when I was breeding american bobtails had Jungle cat in them.

To OP your dog looks like a 75% dog 25% wold Hybrid to me.


----------



## Mary Buck (Apr 7, 2010)

Shepx=Free
Wolf Hybrid=$500

nuff said . DNA test it if its important to you .


----------



## Mary Buck (Apr 7, 2010)

Donna DeYoung said:


> I suspect it came from the shepherd since it is rare in wolves.


And you know this how? The myth of lots of working dogs having low HD percentages is merely becuse the dogs are worked and not xrayed...plenty of high drive dogs work through stuff because ..well..thats what they do. I don't think there are a ton of OFA's to sunstantiate that wolves have low incidence of HD.

With the laws being what they are in the US..and since the dog is always at fault for any aggressive incidence...no matter how romantic I might think having a "genuine wolf cross" in my home..I would for sure keep those thoughts to myself.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Mary Buck said:


> With the laws being what they are in the US..and since the dog is always at fault for any aggressive incidence...no matter how romantic I might think having a "genuine wolf cross" in my home..I would for sure keep those thoughts to myself.


This ^^^. Just thinking of the liability with home-owners insurance etc, and breed bans (wolf x's are banned on most military installations along with all kinds of other breeds, excluding GSD's and Mals) while it might be "cool", if I had a wolf-dog I'd definitely say it was a Shep mix or something believable.

My mom had 2 wolf-dog's, the mother and a son. The mother was a nice dog, but DA. The son was a nerve-bag (father was a white GSD) and really unpredictable, hated all strangers and men. This pup grew up with my grandfather and hated him until the dog died. I'll get some pics of them, they were definitely not "dog" looking, even though the son was a minimal cross.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

my question is why would someone WANT a wolf mix in the first place?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I think folks like the romance of it all....

Don't know if you have them over there, but over here they have been making a designer breed for the sole reason it looks like a wolf, it's called a Northern Inuit...the cross I think is gsd x mali x alaskan mal.

Never heard of a healthy one yet...they really stuffed up with the foundation breeding....but hey they look quite like a wolf!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Northern Inuits...

The Jack Russell is mine.


----------



## Donna DeYoung (Jan 29, 2010)

just doing a quick internet search - found that OFA is rare in wolves. It is also low in siberian huskies. 

But I also just learned that it's low in "wild wolves" probably because of diet and environmental factors on the growing puppies.

I guess a captive wolf could be fed wrong diet leading to rapid growth and hip dysplasia.

Don't know enough of what is "genetic" only vs. environment to draw conclusion myself. In the wild, wolves w/ hip dysplasia wouldn't make it - not be successful. but we're talking captive wolf breeding w/ human intervention here - so you're right, no way to hypothesize whether hip dysplasia came from wolf or dog background.

I just assumed more likely from dog background.

D


----------



## Donna DeYoung (Jan 29, 2010)

what is a northern inuit? another name for a WD? gorgeous.

btw, thank goodness for reasonable people w/ half a brain on this forum willing to listen to my dumb story about adopting a freakin possible wolf cross. even if it doesn't look like one.

sometimes I post questions, pet related, on leerburg.dot.com and had asked about introducing new dog from pound to my other dogs. people said things like "take it slow" to "what makes you such a great dog trainer" when I said I train faster than other peeps.

so I posted a pic of all 4 of my dogs getting along, including the new one, and shut down the thread because I mentioned the word wolf!!!!

there is what Frawley said:

If your talking about the dog on the right in your photo - it certainly does not look like a wold cross.

With that said there is not dicussion on my web board about wolf crosses. I have made my position clear in the articles I wrote on my web site.

As far as I am concerned they should be outlawed and killed


----------



## Dave Cartier (Dec 2, 2009)

Donna DeYoung said:


> what is a northern inuit? another name for a WD? gorgeous.
> 
> btw, thank goodness for reasonable people w/ half a brain on this forum willing to listen to my dumb story about adopting a freakin possible wolf cross. even if it doesn't look like one.
> 
> ...


Sure hope you had tho originator's permission to post his comments on another open forum. 

Just sayin.....


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Dave Cartier said:


> Sure hope you had tho originator's permission to post his comments on another open forum.
> 
> Just sayin.....



And ... regardless of what board it's from or what form the message was, it's not welcome for threads from other boards to be quoted here. And PMs aren't OK to post publicly, period.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Donna,
I presume when you asked if the Inuit was a WD you were asking if they are working dogs, correct? 

So what are all these abnormal behaviors that lead you to believe the dog you have acquired is a wolf mix?
The words of a BYB don't count for squat.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

The dog doesn't look wolf or wolf mix in the head at all to me...but that picture of the dog facing the camera has wolf written all over the structure of the front end. Didn't get that from any dogs...IMHO of course.


----------



## Jackie Mulligan (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: updated pics*



Donna DeYoung said:


> not cool to breed wolves and dogs... but I got this one by accident.


There's no wolf in your dog. It's a GSD mix.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

*Re: updated pics*



Jackie Mulligan said:


> There's no wolf in your dog. It's a GSD mix.


There looked a tad wolf in her pic but I doubt anyone could say for certainty that there either was or wasn't a wolf contribution there. What does it matter anyway.

Donna, if you meant working dog WD, the answer is a big nope, from what I gather there are big temperament problems as well as early joint disorders/conditiions. I have no interest in them as such, those pics I posted were the first time I had ever come across them.

I also wasn't too popular with their owners either, the dog in the pic was pushing his weight around with another dog on the day, either they were too slow in recognising what was about to happen, or too afraid to act on it....so I did lol. I stepped in and belted it as it was about to attack a friends dog, got it with the buckle end of my 6' leash.


----------

